# surviving cory cat babies



## Elizabeth (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm excited to announce the survival of two Cory cat babies. One is a little spotted cat. She's doing really well, growing by the day. The other baby looks like a combo of two different cats -- the active mating I observed was a female albino and a spotted male. I thought any eggs laid by albinos were not viable, so I'd be confused if I hadn't sat two hours watching these fish. The second baby is translucent in color, I can see his internal organs ,and one eye did not quite develop. It looks like there's a place for it, and there's a hint of an eye. Almost like the eye is just below the surface of his skin. This one is growing, but not quite as well (big?) As the baby spotted cat. BUT my Cory's seem to lay alot of eggs, so I'm thrilled these two survived.

On the other hand, what can I use to wipe down the inside of my tank to get that slimy coating off? What is everyone else using? (I've already been told not to use any glass products like Windex on the outside.)

Thanks for any feedback. I don't know where else I'd get access to such a wealth of collective knowledge without you members of Aquarium Forum. I love this site! 

Have a great day should you choose. Elizabeth


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

YAYYYY !!








... All around ! 

Hope they both continue to develop healthy. 

Inside of the tank: Use a Mag-Float to clean it. Works great. 

Outside of the tank, I use just water and a glass-cleaning towel (leaves no lint or streaks.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Moved to the freshwater breeding section. 


I would suggest a mag float as well, or if you dont mind getting wet a clean paper towel works as well.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

good news did you know you had a male and female or got lucky.post some pictures.


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes. I have grays, spotteds & albinos (Cory cats). I bought the different ones in groups of 3 or 4 at a time. Then, I did not know if I had males or females cause all were very young and small -- all same size. Now that it's been a few years, the females are way larger than the males in these three species. The chasing, mating & courting are fun but the part I love to watch is how the female actually lays the eggs on the walls of the tank. I'll come home and find 200 eggs have been laid in an afternoon, but in another day or two, they will usually all have been eaten. The fact that these two have survived, astounds me! I also have one from a "litter" last spring. I have what's called a "33 long" sized aguarium. 33 gals, 48 inches long, 12 inches high and 12 inches wide. Perfect for my (now) 17 cats. I guess they're just happy cause every other week there are eggs on the glass, then they eat them.One time I'd counted out the days to when the eggs should be hatching, and saw a male spotted cat sitting right underneath a cluster, waiting. It was a funny, bittersweet moment. 

I have no interest in commercially breeding. I just let them do what they do. One of my REAL cats is quite fascinated and helps me with the Cory cat care & feeding.

Thanks for asking. E.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very cool.I have a 33 long also, they're great!I also have discus that lay eggs every week and eat the eggs.I hope to have a fry or two someday!Congrats!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on the fry. For cleaning I use a mag float, sometimes plain paper towels, and sometimes a toothbrush. For the outside, you can use glass cleaner carefully if you just spray it on the paper towel away from the tank first.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

That is exciting , I hope they thrive.


----------



## Bluebone (Jan 8, 2013)

how can you tell the difference between a male and female Cory? i have a couple green Corys and would be really excited to see fry.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Males are slimmer, females are wider in the body and often a bit larger. More noticeable when looked at from the top.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

SueD said:


> Males are slimmer, females are wider in the body and often a bit larger. More noticeable when looked at from the top.


This is good info , can I ask , about how long does it take( months-years) to become sexually mature and begin to lie fertile eggs. I have 3 peppered now all of which are 6monhs old but I do not now nor have I ever seen eggs , not with these or my others .:fish9:


----------

